

Don't worry! 75% of people have never even heard of SxSW - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2013/03/dont-worry-youve-probably-never-heard.html

======
vxNsr
I would argue that ~25% == mainstream, especially for a hipster who won't even
consider something once more than one friend mentions it...

